# دورات برنامج بريمافيرا لإدارة المشاريع الإصدار 6 و 7 في القاهرة



## haitham ibrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

Promastar is an Oracle – Primavera specialized Platinum Partner & Approved Education Provider by Oracle University for EMEA – Europe, Middle East and Africa regions.
Promastar is a Project Management professional services firm with focus on Oracle- Primavera solutions and services.
We are Proud to invite you to our upcoming training events. Competency development is a key success factor for the projects’ environment.
Register now to book your seat in the next training event. Upon successful completion you will be accredited a certificate from Oracle and Promastar as well as PDUs from the PMI.​ 

Project Management in Primavera p6​ 


*Course*​ 

*Description*​ 

*Date*​ 

*Venue*​ 

102​ 

Project Management in P6 Client-Server (Basic), 5days​ 

6-6-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

106​ 

Course 106-P: Advanced Project Management in P6 Client-Server , 3days​ 

Course 106-R: Resource Management in P6 Client-Server ,3 days​ 

12-6-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

201​ 

Primavera Contract Manager, 5days​ 

13-6-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

102​ 

Project Management in P6 Client-Server (Basic), 5days​ 

20-6-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

106​ 

Course 106-P: Advanced Project Management in P6 Client-Server , 3days​ 

Course 106-R: Resource Management in P6 Client-Server ,3 days​ 

26-6-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

102​ 

Project Management in P6 Client-Server (Basic), 5days​ 

4-7-2010​ 

Cairo​ 

106​ 

Course 106-P: Advanced Project Management in P6 Client-Server , 3days Course 106-R: Resource Management in P6 Client-Server ,3 days​ 

10-7-2010​ 

Cairo​ 


Time: 5:30 PM to 9:30 PM​ 

For Registration and More Details:
Tel: +202 23781514
Mobile: +2 016 880 1506​ 

Email: [email protected]​ 










We are Proud to invite you to our upcoming training events. Competency development is a key success factor for the projects’ environment.​ 

Register now to book your seat in the next training event. Upon successful completion you will be accredited a certificate from Promastar as well as PDUs from the PMI.​ 


PMP Course​ 

5:30 PM to 9:30 PM​ 
*6 –17 june 2010 / Cairo*​ 
*For Registration and More Details:*​ 
*Tel: +202 23781514*
*Mobile: +2 016 880 1506*
*Email **[email protected]*​ 


*Who Should Attend?*​ 
*People who Work in Projects and would like to improve their skills, anyone who would like to become project manager and want to know how to take critical decision in a real-life project *​ 

*OUTCOME*
*At the completion of this course the trainee will be able to:*
*o Reduce study and preparation time by focusing on exam topics*
*o Develop a personal study plan and evaluate progress*
*o Utilize useful tips and techniques in answering the exam questions*
*o Understand the PM terminology which is used by PMPs*​


----------



## alla9999 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thnx alot


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Perfect


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (23 يناير 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدية دي :77:
وانا بنفسي اخدت عندهم كورس p6 مع م / أحمد المصري 
وكان كورس مفيد جدا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 يناير 2011)

اتمنى تزويدى بمواعيد الدورة فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## tariq tebar (4 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر*


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

يرجي التكرم بتحيث برنامج 2011


----------



## البابكري (5 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء تزويدنا بدورات 2011 مع اسعار الدورات لو تكرمت


----------



## الزين طه (5 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

